Tell HN: Shopify is down - samdung
======
thirdsun
Same here. According to Shopify only some stores are affected:
[https://status.shopify.com/](https://status.shopify.com/)

~~~
clarkdave
Shopify app dev here -- it seems to be incredibly widespread; we haven't
received a single webhook from Shopify in over 10 minutes and all our inbound
traffic from Shopify dropped like a stone.

That's some outage! Looking forward to a post mortem.

(edit) Everything seems to be back now - lasted around ~10 minutes.

